# Spitting out their fruit flies?



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi everyone, new keeper, just brought home my frogs (D auratus "microspot") on Saturday. 


I turned their lights on this morning, gave the tank a light spray, they both came out of their hiding places so I got the FFs ready to feed them (I bought them from the dealer who I bought the frogs from), dusted the FFs lightly with repashy calcium plus, fed the frogs and the one frog would go to eat the FFs and then just spat them back out again.

Any advice or tips on what I'm doing wrong (if anything)?
Other than just wait and try it again?

Thanks!


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

Do they eat the flies undusted?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

macg said:


> Do they eat the flies undusted?


I hadn't tried that yet. I'll give that a try this evening/tomorrow morning.

Could it be the change in feeding schedule (and light schedule) causing an issue?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't stop dusting them.

They will get used to the powder eventually. 

No worries.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks for the advice everyone, they still haven't eaten as far as I can tell. I put some fruit in to keep the FFs localized, and there are a bunch of them crawling around the fruit but the frogs still aren't showing any interest in the flies 

Thoughts on what could be the problem?

My temperatures are 72-73F, humidity in the low-70's, I give them 12 hours of daylight each day 

Do they just need more time?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

oh..I see where you just got them recently.

Sometimes it can take an average of 30 days for frogs to settle down and be seen more and exhibit more aggressive behavior.

Large, good size dart frogs can go a week or longer without eating much and not be close to kicking the bucket.

They may be eating a bit and you don't see it. I assume you are not watching the tank 24/7

Your viv may not be optimally designed or planted or scaped and the frogs may be shocked and scared and not eating- see above @ 30 days.

could use a pic of your tank posted and without all the other variables like temp, humd, plantings, hides, ventilation, lighting....VERY hard to comment more fully.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> oh..I see where you just got them recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a picture of the setup:



















They seem to be content to sit in between the leaf litter and the plant leaves, perching there and watching the activity around them.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

It's a smaller viv, so they are probably stressed out after being transported and new areas ect.

Make sure you have part of the screen top covered - @ 70-80% with a peice of glass - Home depot or lowes cuts glass cheap.

Also make sure your overhead light does not produce much heat .High heat from a light in a small tank is a killer.

Spray tank at least once a day and watch water droplets on side glass - will give you a good idea on good humidity.

they will eat and be visible on their own good time. I would not worry.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> It's a smaller viv, so they are probably stressed out after being transported and new areas ect.
> 
> Make sure you have part of the screen top covered - @ 70-80% with a peice of glass - Home depot or lowes cuts glass cheap.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I have a piece of glass on top of the screen. 

I'll keep an eye on any heat from the light (it's an LED plant light) and doesn't seem to put off any real heat when I put my hand underneath the bulb.


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

I just want to clarify that long term, yes you must dust your flies. I was curious if the finicky one will eat non dusted flies to pinpoint if it is a dislike of the supplements that the frog will need to get over or something else.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Update: one or both have them have pooped, which is good.

And one of them has eaten a few FFs after the poop.

Crisis averted, I think.

I may have been over dusting the FFs, so I'm trying to use less and see if that was the issue


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

hmmm...I dunno what 'over dusting' looks like.

I 'sugar cookie' flies and the frogs will eat them. And if they don't right away, the dusting is thorough enough that after some grooming, the flies probably have some supplement sticking to them.

I would not skip a dusting or go so 'light' that it is a severely 'compromised' dusting.

They WILL eat the flies.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Philsuma said:


> hmmm...I dunno what 'over dusting' looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first time the flies were leaving trails of powder as they walked along (think like a powdered donut).


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah some of the superfine powder esp Repashy is a little 'sticky'

just use a little less in the dusting cup and swirl the flies vigorously.


----------

